# Functional Dyspepsia? My Story (Newbie=Long)



## 21921 (Aug 11, 2005)

Greeting Board Members! I have been lurking here as well as other sites reading though all of your stories and symptoms and I can relate to most of them entirely... I did want to post my experiences and symptoms to get some feedback. (I also posted this in the Pain/Gas seciton).I started having stomach problems in college. Mainly they were of the upper-gastric type, bubbling stomach, irregular bowel movements, possible heartburn, etc. Most docs gave me acid reducers and sent me on my way. Post college I had major stomach issues that were termed IBS, Gastritis and Dyspepsia and once again I was treated the same... with all of this came panic and anxiety. After seeing a Psych. doc, I was put on Anti-Depressants to see what would work. Prozac first (awful), Remeron (a little better, bad side effects of weight gain and no sexual appetite), then finally Serzone which seemed to clear up everything, even the stomach issues. Was on this from 1998 until late 2003 (no problems going off drug).Since my panic had pretty much gone away, I attributed my stomach problems to the metal disorder. In 2004, I started to have stomach issues again and went back to my Primary Doc and had blood work done and was given Prevacid and sent home with good old fashioned Gastritis again. Couple of months went by into 2005 without much relief. Back to doc for Upper GI test which showed no reflux (never really had heartburn issues) nor stomach ulcers, which I suspected because I have all the classic symtoms of that. I neglected to mention that I have also been tested twice by blood for H. Pylori negative.Decided to see a GI specialist and go back to Psych doc. My current symptoms, which are pretty constant on a daily basis are: churning / bubbling / gnawing in stomach which isn't to painful but extremely discomforting. This is relieved by food, when I eat the symptoms seem to subside and when my stomach is empty is when the problems are. I also have no hearburn nor am I ever awoken by symptoms in the night. GI Doc says since my symptoms are non-specific and never in one spot that Endoscope is un-necessary because anything major would have shown on the UGI. He gave me Aciphex and said take 2 times/day. Psych doc has me back on Nefazodone which is Serzone's generic (Serzone off market due to liver issues, I'm am allowed to take again because I had no problems the 6 years I was on but am monitoring liver just in case). Also, just prescibed Librax for the anti-anxiety that comes along with all of this until my AD kicks in again.Can anyone help with what this is? I am sick of feeling sick all the time. Like I said, food helps but it does not completly go away. I know this is an IBS board, but Functional Dyspepsia (GI Doc Diagnosis) is common with it. I do have D once in a while, but no cramps and its not painful, rather just loose and watery.Anything else I can try next? I have heard that if you have low-stomach acid that you can have the same symptoms. This is driving me crazy and now my panic and anxiety is back and I'm constantly looking up my symptoms online hoping to find an answer...Sorry for the long story/post... Hopefully someone can relate.Regards.PS. Other things I have tried: (2) Colonics, Mastic Gum, Magnisium supplements, Prilosec, H2 type drugs and UltraClear medical food.


----------



## 22923 (Aug 8, 2005)

I have been diagnosed with GERD and IBS. Recently I've been getting these very uncomfortable feelings right below my rib cage, which I'm sure is caused y anxiety and stress. I'm from New Orleans and my stomach was slowly getting better until last week. This week has been hell. Nausea, these strange pains, bloating, gas, more reflux. I find that when my anxiety is flared up, thre is nothing to stop it. I feel like it is taking over my life and my body is reflecting it. Sometimes I can't sleep cause it's so bad. I wish I could get back into yoga, but since i had knee surgery this summer, I can't yet. I hope it all gets better for you. Try doing some stress relieving activites, your body might thank you. I find my stomach problems are much less when I am not as stressed or when I'm happy.


----------



## 21342 (Sep 4, 2005)

Dear Phil,Your symptoms are exactly mine, and I cannot seem to make sense of them either, they do not seem to fit into any 'window' ibs, gerd, hernia etc just right.I have a constant, knawing, churning, bubbling, loud stomach/bowel symptoms, passing of wind etcplus burping, and discomfort over the sternum area, and cannot eat as large meals as I could without alot of pressure and discomfort in the sternum area.I have taken loads of stuff, some seems to help, colpermin and zantac seem the best, but all are just holding it down a bit, then it comes back and this has gone on without stopping for 2 months now.I am coming to the conclusion that this is an excessive gas problem, but what is causing the gas I do not know.....my doc, said i have ibs and gerd, but it does not make sense to me that i developed two illnesses at exactly the same time to the hour.If anyone has any advice for either of us I would be grateful, this is all getting me down very badly, I am worrying about this all day long. I do have a very stressful life, but don't consider myself to be stressed out most of the time, although i do have my moments!!I did used to get episodes of this before over years but only maybe twice a year, and for one day only, which i always put down to eating something i should not have, but this is just going on and on......if anyone can suggest something please help us out with this one, i have not been perscribed anti-depress tablets and would prefer not to take themsarah


----------



## 21342 (Sep 4, 2005)

phil,forgot a couple of things re-reading, I also have no heartburn as such, don't have any waking in the night problems, and it seems to be relieved by eating, but then comes back a couple of hours later, it seems worse in the mornings and evenings.sarah


----------



## 21342 (Sep 4, 2005)

farblefumble,thinking of you at the moment, your home situation must be very serious, and i am not suprised you have flared up with ibs etc,I hope things improve for you soonsarah


----------

